# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  رسالتي الي الوالي .. المريخ يبداء من هنا

## monzir ana

*كرة القدم تجتمع فيها عدة عناصر لاتنفصل عن بعضها ... اهمها علي الاطلاق الشيطنة الكروية والدهاء وشغل الكورة والعين الفاحصة وهذه العناصر هي مانفتقده حقا في المريخ ... اكثر اداري تجتمع فيه هذه الصفات هو صلاح ادريس وهو من سجل معظم لاعبي فرقة الهلال الحالية وكلكم شاهدتم الهلال بالامس .. واستلم زمام الامور بالاهلي شندي وكلنا راينا زمرة عماري وفارس وغيرهم من المواهب التي لايشق لها غبار .. كل هذا افتقدناها في المريخ الذي اصبح شبيها بعمارة الضرائب مرتعا للسماسرة حيث شهدت تسجيلات المريخ في السنوات الاخيرة فشلا زريعا حيث لم ينجح احد ... وللخروج من هذا اقدم اليك هذه الروشتة المجانية ..
اولا : اصبحت الفرقة الحالية فاقدة للعطاء طاردة للجمهور عديمة الموهبة واذا عملنا كشف حساب او جرد نهائي نجد ماصرف عليهم لم يقابل بالعطاء الكافي لذلك لابد من التغيير ...
ثانيا : لاعبون مثل اكرم موسي بلة الباشا سعيد وفيصل اصبحوا لافائدة ترجي من ورائهم ولم يقدموا مايشفع لهم بالبقاء واصبحوا احد علل المريخ الرئيسية .. وهنا اشير الي القدامي ..
ثالثا: اما عنكبة وزغبير والطاهروباسيرو وهذا الاخير لو كانت هنالك فائدة ترجي منه لما فرض فيه صلاح ادريس اسوة بالدعيع وفارس فدخولهم كشف المريخ يعتبر سقطة ادارية كبري وهم جزء من الجدد ...
رابعا .: العشرة الكرام الذين زكرتهم اعلاه يجب ان يذهبوا فورا ومن غير اي تردد .. فوالله هم اس البلاء الذي حل بنا يضاف اليهم محترفو الغفلة غاندي شيملس واوليفيه واريد اجل امثالن اسال سؤالا هل الفرق المحترمة كالاهلي القاهري ولترجي ومازمبي يمكن ان تسجل امثال هؤلاء ولا اريد ان اسال كيفية تسجيلهم ولكن نبداء نقطة سطر جديد ..
خامسا : لايوجد لاعب في الممتاز يستحق الانضمام للمريخ اكرر لايوجد لاعب في الممتاز يستحق الانضمام للمريخ ويجب تصعيد لاعبي الرديف الثمانية من غير تردد فوالله مميزون وهم اكرم لنا ولكم من التجار العواجيز اعلاه ..
سادسا : بتسجيل ثمانية الرديف لن يتاثر العمود الفقري للفريق فهنالك امير وباسكال وضفر وعلاء الدين وهيثم وكبير وتراوري وراجي ورمضان عجب ومالك وعلي جعفر وغيرهم 
سابعا : لايجاد الفرق في الخبرة بتسجيل لاعبي الرديف يجب تسجيل اربعة محترفون من العيار الثقيل اكرر من العيار الثقيل يستطيعون ايجاد الفرق واتمني علي راسهم ان يكون سادومبا الذي ضاع من بين ايدينا ويجب ان يتم تسجيله مهما كان .. وسبق ان رشحت لكم ظهير ايمن شباب الاهلي القاهري الذي شارك في الشوط الثاني في مهرجان تكريمك مع المريخ وقدم مستوي خرافي واتمني ان لايكون تم تصعيده وللعلم سر الاندية المصرية يكمن في الاطراف السريعة ودونكم اهم انجازات الكرة المصرية كانت من ظهيري الجمب محمد بركات واحمد فتحي وسيد معوض ..
ثامنا : بيننا خبرة تتخطانا جميعا وهو هيثم مصطفي والله هو سر وضعه الله لنا ولم نستفد منه انفض عنه الغبار فنحن نحتاجه لاعبا وقائدا ومدربا واداريا وشغل الكورة الذي تحدثت عنه سابقا هو مايميزه تواضع ياريس وامسح عنه م اعتلاه من حزن وقلده شارة الكابتنية عندها سيعود لمريخ المقاتل الحماسي الشرس .. ومن مساوئ الادارة الحالية عدم حسم هذا الملف الهام ..
تاسعا : اي فريق بطولات من غير حارس لايساوي شيئا وخروجنا المستمر بسبب الحراس ولم نتبه لهذا الجانب المهم وحتي تاهلنا قبل ثلاث سنوات كان لوجود الحضري الاثر الاكبر فيه .. ولا يوجد حاليا افضل من حارس كمبالا سيتي الذي خرج ولم يهزم حتي .. وهو صغير السن ولن يكلفنا شيئا فاوضه بلا تردد ...
عاشرا : عودة الجمهور مرهونة بتصعيد ثمانية الرديف واربعة محترفين من العيار الثقيل اضافة الي حارس كمبالا وهو حارس بطولات .. وعندها ستعود نغمة بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الارض..
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*كفيت ووفيت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام جميل ورائع
هل هناك من يستمع ؟؟؟؟

*

----------

